# Motocaddy battery question - Charging???



## slugger (Jul 27, 2009)

I've managed to borrow a motocaddy for a few rounds to see how i get on with it - and to save my bad back until it gets fully recovered...

When charging, if you then take the wall plug out of the socket, but leave the charging connectors attached to the battery, does the battery then drain? 

I had the misfortune of turning up to the medal yesterday and having to push my borrowed powacaddy round the whole course! Wasn't much fun and probably did more damage to my back than taking my normal carry bag would have done.


----------



## cm_qs (Jul 27, 2009)

According to the instructions that came with my Motocaddy, this is exactly what happens. If you leave the charger connected to the battery but with no power input then the battery discharges.
I leave mine switched on all the time as per the manufacturers recommendation


----------



## slugger (Jul 27, 2009)

Next time my wife says she's going to unplug the battery from the wall (she says it's a fire risk!!!) i'll make sure and tell her to disconnect the charger from the battery...


----------



## slugger (Jul 28, 2009)

looks like the battery is goosed... it lasted for 5 holes last night! It was worse for my back than carrying would have been!

Never borrowing that trolley again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2009)

The simple solution in two words - go-kart


----------



## slugger (Jul 29, 2009)

I've already made my mind up to get a Gokart when funds allow - could be a while!

I'll also be entering their US PGA comp as well.


----------

